# Marriott Maui Ocean Club.. Is it that bad?



## herillc (Sep 20, 2017)

I just got an II exchange to Maui Ocean Club, 2 bedroom 3 bathroom unit. I know there's no full kitchen or washer and dryer, that's ok. I have never stayed at the resort, been to Maui 3 times and stayed at Westin which I liked (rented from owners & II exchange).
I just checked reviews for marriott maui ocean club and quite shocked by nasty reviews... most of recent reviews said the rooms are dated, stained, stink, etc...
When did it change like that? 3-4 years ago, when i tried to exchange into that resort, it was the same level as Westin Kaanapali. What made it so differrent now?
Should I cancel the exchange and wait for better luck for new towers or Westin?
Is there any refurbished unit at maui ocean club original buildings?
I am very sad as a Marriott owner, I thought Marriott brand name guarantees a certain quality and service level.
Any thoughts or sharing your experiences would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GregT (Sep 20, 2017)

They recently renovated the original towers, and I think you should keep the exchange and will love the property.  It's fantastic.

Best,

Greg


----------



## cory30 (Sep 20, 2017)

herillc said:


> I just got an II exchange to Maui Ocean Club, 2 bedroom 3 bathroom unit. I know there's no full kitchen or washer and dryer, that's ok. I have never stayed at the resort, been to Maui 3 times and stayed at Westin which I liked (rented from owners & II exchange).
> I just checked reviews for marriott maui ocean club and quite shocked by nasty reviews... most of recent reviews said the rooms are dated, stained, stink, etc...
> When did it change like that? 3-4 years ago, when i tried to exchange into that resort, it was the same level as Westin Kaanapali. What made it so differrent now?
> Should I cancel the exchange and wait for better luck for new towers or Westin?
> ...



We stayed there last summer and loved the resort and location. We toured a unit in the new building and while it was definitely more "upscale" and had a newer feeling, we thought our room in the Molokai building was in very good shape and was super convenient to the pool and other amenities. We were also placed in a 7th floor unit (this was an exchange) and had a fantastic view overlooking the pool and ocean. The unit did feel a bit more dated than some of the other Marriott's that we have stayed in but everything was very clean and functional. We were there in July 2016 and were told that the units would be going under renovation beginning in August 2016 (along with the pool renovation).

We have stayed at the Westin and while I thought the rooms were nicer there, we preferred the overall Marriott location and resort atmosphere. For an exchange and for a 2 bedroom, I would be very happy with this exchange and wouldn't hold out for one of the newer towers as I am not sure how successful that would be.


----------



## elleny76 (Sep 20, 2017)

herillc said:


> I just got an II exchange to Maui Ocean Club, 2 bedroom 3 bathroom unit. I know there's no full kitchen or washer and dryer, that's ok. I have never stayed at the resort, been to Maui 3 times and stayed at Westin which I liked (rented from owners & II exchange).
> I just checked reviews for marriott maui ocean club and quite shocked by nasty reviews... most of recent reviews said the rooms are dated, stained, stink, etc...
> When did it change like that? 3-4 years ago, when i tried to exchange into that resort, it was the same level as Westin Kaanapali. What made it so differrent now?
> Should I cancel the exchange and wait for better luck for new towers or Westin?
> ...


Not sure about the rooms but we were in that location back in April and its BEAUTIFUL!  (we stayed at Aulani)


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 20, 2017)

If you'd like to see what the newly renovated rooms look like, you can check out this post from last September. Note that the mini fridge in the kitchenette area has since been replaced with extra storage.

IMO, most people who leave reviews are doing it because they've had a negative experience. That certainly hasn't ever been the case for me. The rooms look great, the grounds are gorgeous, and the location is second to none. I would keep the exchange.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 20, 2017)

While the rooms and facilities at  MOC and MM1 are well used and have a very high occupancy rate, I thought the resort was top-notch.  If you think MOC is 'stinky dump' then you really should land your private Jet on another island and have the chauffeur drive you to a more suitable private residence.
IMHO

I can imagine that some of the rooms (perhaps at shady ground-level?) might be more inclined to damp smells......but it's a plum of a resort.

Enjoy'!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes, the resort is fantastic.  I wouldn't mind an exchange myself, especially a 2 bed, 3 bathroom unit.  We would feel positively spoiled.  

So what view does your unit have?  You can look at your history and see the view code. 

People are very persnickety.  I don't believe many of the reviews I read.  I am personally aghast at some of the reviews I have seen of top-notch resorts.  But I have a friend who is very much a silver-spoon type.  She thought Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort was a dump.  So of course this Marriott would probably be a dump too.


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 20, 2017)

We got an exchange for a 2BR 3 bath villa and stayed there last month. I, like you, was hesitant about the "old" part and not sure how I'd feel about the lack of kitchen and laundry.  But I was very impressed with the unit.  It's been recently redecorated and it was quite nice inside.  You get 3 balconies, too.  What surprised me the most was there was an actual Master bedroom.  I had just assumed, since the villa was comprised of 3 hotel rooms, that the 2 bedrooms would be identical.  The kitchen area had everything we ever use in villas with full kitchens.  The lack of laundry wasn't really a problem.  There are tons of washers and dryers located near the pool and easy to get to no matter which tower you are in.

Anyway, like everyone else says, keep the exchange. The resort is beautiful, the rooms are lovely and comfortable and modern, and you can't beat the location.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## Candace Shaw (Sep 20, 2017)

Keep the exchange! I stayed in the 'old' section last October and i didn't find it stinky. It wasn't even that dated (not 1980's HI) but only would seem old compared to the reno pics I just saw in the other post. 

Too beautiful a location on a resort with so many amenities to offer and so centrally located.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 20, 2017)

We stayed at MOC in May/June.  Our one bedroom unit was refurbished and was in excellent condition.

That said, avoid unit 9020 like the plague.  It is on the top floor of the Molokai Tower, the corner unit away from the ocean.  That wasn't the problem; the view was nice (it is coded OV and probably had a spectacular view before the Napili Tower was built).

The problem is that the location of the unit created a wind tunnel; it was not only windy on the lanai but also unbearably noisy inside when the lanai door was open.  The inability to use the lanai substantially reduced the experience for us.  Part of me wanted to write a blistering review, but it really was the lousy unit rather than MOC being a lousy resort.  Call it the luck of the draw.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 20, 2017)

I was somewhat alarmed when I saw this posting.  We're heading to the resort next month.  There's no way we can cancel our airline tickets at $1,000 each plus the cost of the II exchange.  I am pretty picky, but the reviews I read were not bad.  I just hope that we are not put in a bad unit.  We are traveling about 15 hours to this destination.


----------



## herillc (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you, for all your info and link to nice pics!
Now i am feeling much better that i will stay at the renovated unit.
I also love the location of MOC, it is vey convenient to shops, golf courses and restaurants.
I will surely post a review after my visit.
If you have any question regarding the resort, please feel free to post here, i will check while i stay there. Thanks again!


----------



## hajjah (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for advising us to avoid unit #9020!  We plan to enjoy this vacation.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 21, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for advising us to avoid unit #9020!  We plan to enjoy this vacation.


Ha ha!  This is exactly why it is so hard to recommend something to another person or even write a review about a resort because people are so different in their likes and dislikes.

We also stayed in condo #9020 and were pleasantly surprised with the view and location and wouldn't mind staying there again if we had to add a few nights but would have to rent DC points.

It is true that it can be noisy when the Lanai door is open when the trade winds are very strong as we experienced that too but then we closed the patio door to stop the sheers from flying away but I remember the rattling of the side window and even the frame and was wondering if it could break.  This only happened a few times when the trade winds were extremely strong.  Most of the time it wasn't a problem and we had the Lanai door open and a little bit at night to be safe.

This is most likely the reason why this resort closed in the Lanais with glass windows in the Maui wing that you can open and close depending on how strong the trade winds are.  There was a whole thread about it and even showed a picture too by the resort what it looks like.

I am sure that the OP will have a good time in Maui at this resort because you can't beat the location.   You are on a beautiful beach with several restaurants to choose from and many water activities too.  I can hardly wait to go back!


----------



## frankhi (Sep 21, 2017)

We have stayed at MOC many times and always loved it. This Jan. we rented at the Honua Kai next to the Westin. IMO, there is huge difference between the two sides of black rock. The Marriott (Hyatt, Westin Hotel, Whaler Village, Sheraton) side is much nicer and more fun.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 26, 2017)

How expensive is it to get a taxi, Uber/Lyft from the airport to the Residence Inn and back?  We have a car for our 7 nights at the Maui Ocean Club, but added two nights at Residence Inn.  I'm trying to add two days to the rental, but it’s half the rental for 7 days.  Is this the norm?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

Ouch.  I assume you mean the Wailea RI.  That's 16 miles to the airport and (usually) more than 30 mins. 
Uber estimator shows $30-$100 each way.  I'd guess closer to $75 with pax and luggage.

It's an hour bus ride from Kahului to Wailea ($2) and there would be another fare (uber/taxi) from the Airport to a decent bus stop. Bus runs hourly.

I'm thinking you could drop the luggage and pax at Wailea, drop the car at the airport and bus back.  That's about 2-3 hours in decent traffic total. How would you get back? Up to you. 
Maybe ride-share van/car/uber etc...

Not an easy journey, that's for sure.  I'd try and rebook:  look and see if autoslash.com  can help you rebook.

cheers.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

hajjah said:


> I was somewhat alarmed when I saw this posting.  We're heading to the resort next month.  There's no way we can cancel our airline tickets at $1,000 each plus the cost of the II exchange.  I am pretty picky, but the reviews I read were not bad.  I just hope that we are not put in a bad unit.  We are traveling about 15 hours to this destination.



Trust me.  You do not need to be 'alarmed' about staying in the MOC or MM1.  We should all have such worries.
You'll have a great time.

My #1 suggestion for an awesome treat?  Go to Merrimans for happy hour, listen to the music, eat the truffle fries, sip on a unique cocktail and watch the ocean waves.  That is worth the cost of the trip.  Or, if you're a 'beer budget' kinda person (I am at heart), go to the Maui Brewery during happy hour, eat cheap good food and sip on delicious discounted beverages.  Wear your Maui Brew tee shirts on Wed and get $1 off.  Nice tee's, trust me.  Crazy Shirts has a few.  Crazy shirts, BTW, make the PERFECT souvenir; if a bit pricey.  They come nicely wrapped, can be stamped with the date/location and come in flavors and colors for all.

Have Fun.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 26, 2017)

http://www.speedishuttle.com/

https://www.viptransmaui.com/

http://mauiairporttaxi--shuttle.com/


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

Shuttle rates don't look bad...unless they charge by the suitcase!!!!  ugh.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 26, 2017)

Ok, I'll just book 2 additional days with Alamo to make our stay less stressful.  I got a good rate for the week over a month ago.  The same rental is now is sky high.  Thanks again.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Ok, I'll just book 2 additional days with Alamo to make our stay less stressful.  I got a good rate for the week over a month ago.  The same rental is now is sky high.  Thanks again.


again, try autoslash.com   it works wonders sometimes.....


----------



## hajjah (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh, thanks.  I forgot to check.

Update:  I just checked Autoslash. Their rates are over $100 more and via Priceline.  I don't use Priceline so that I can get my Delta Skymiles.  Thanks anyway for the information.


----------



## hurnik (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm also staying at MOC (via Marriott points, so it won't be in the new towers) in Feb 2019, but I'm fine with that.  If you're referring to the Trip Advisor reviews, I've learned to:

1)  Make sure the "sort" preference is by most recent
2)  Only really pay attention to people who have 3+ reviews to avoid any new "spammer" type posts (usually prevelant for Mexican resorts for some reason).
3)  The longer, more detailed the review, the better.  The ones that are like "it sucks, blah blah" and only have 3 sentences, I basically ignore.
4)  If there are negative reviews, do they have a "common thread"?  And are they backed up with pictures?  (If it's regarding how "nasty" the rooms are, etc.)

Based upon that, and I think the fact that the MOC units were renovated by 2014 (?) (I could be wrong on that date), I'd think 2-3 years is fairly recent and the only bad pictures I could find were from prior to then before the renovations.

Enjoy!


----------



## hajjah (Sep 26, 2017)

I agree!  Thanks for your input.  We plan to make the best of this wonderful place.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Oh, thanks.  I forgot to check.
> 
> Update:  I just checked Autoslash. Their rates are over $100 more and via Priceline.  I don't use Priceline so that I can get my Delta Skymiles.  Thanks anyway for the information.


Ok, great.

My idea wasn't really to get a quote from autoslash (which does work sometimes) but to have them monitor your reservation for a lower rate.  Anyway, good luck.


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 26, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Ok, great.
> 
> My idea wasn't really to get a quote from autoslash (which does work sometimes) but to have them monitor your reservation for a lower rate.  Anyway, good luck.


I’m doing this very thing right now for our June 2018 trip. I already booked with Budget at a decent rate, so if they can find a better deal on this reservation, great.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 12, 2017)

I didn't want to start a new posting.  We leave on the 21st to Maui for the first time.  I've received my email from Maui Ocean Club regarding our possible placement; "*1 Bedroom Ocean Front * allocated in the *Molokai or Lanai Tower."*  This was an II exchange.  Should I request one tower over the other?  I've read through just about all of the reviews on TUG, but did not find this answer.  Also, since my sister walks with a cane, are there any tours that we could book that don't require a lot of walking?  She can walk short distances.  We will have a car for the entire week at the resort, then move to the Residence Inn during an extra two days.  I looked on Viator for some possible tours, but most involved water cruises or hiking, which we would not do either.  Can you suggest some places for driving?  I may as well get as much use out of the rental as possible.  Most of our travels would be during the day, but since the sun sets so early there, I'm sure we will need to be out at night for dinner.

Are there any tours we can take that are less than 10 hours?  I'm reading reviews on TripAdvisor and most trips are 10-12 hours.  That may be too much for 2 seniors.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 13, 2017)

I'd call room control and explain your situation.  I'm sure they'll do their best to be accommodating.  That said, there will be walking due to the parking configuration.  If it's an issue, consider doing the 'drop and park' at the closest entrance.  That should work

Drive out to Merrimans for happy hour and/or dinner one evening.  The happy hour is affordable, the dinners, not so much.  Amazing view and lovely music/bar patio. Worth the drive.

You could drive up to Haleakala.  Long drive (maybe 2 hours due to slow drive) but amazing vistas and scenery.  Handicap parking makes walking not too bad. 

cheers.


----------



## NboroGirl (Oct 13, 2017)

The lookout shelter on the top of Haleakala might be difficult to walk to (up a hill), but there were nice sidewalks with great views rimming the parking lot at the summit that is easy to manage.  On our last trip we drove up there to watch the sun rise, something I highly recommend.

Another thing to consider is the drive to Hana. The road has many beautiful views. There are lookout points along the way - you can stop and as many as you like, or none at all. There are also side roads off the main highway that take you to some great locations, such as a black sand beach, etc.  The drive is very scenic and beautiful.

A book recommended on these boards, which I found EXTREMELY useful, especially on the road to Hana, is Maui Revealed.  I suggest you get it for some GREAT recommendations.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 13, 2017)

NboroGirl said:


> A book recommended on these boards, which I found EXTREMELY useful, especially on the road to Hana, is Maui Revealed.  I suggest you get it for some GREAT recommendations.


There is also a Maui Revealed app...if you tend to be more of a digital person.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 13, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We leave on the 21st to Maui for the first time. I've received my email from Maui Ocean Club regarding our possible placement; "*1 Bedroom Ocean Front * allocated in the *Molokai or Lanai Tower."* This was an II exchange. Should I request one tower over the other?


An Ocean Front villa in either Lanai or Molokai Tower would have truly excellent views.  Molokai Tower is a bit closer to the ocean (but both are close), and Lanai Tower is closer to the parking garage.  If I were mobility challenged I might prefer Lanai Tower, otherwise I would prefer Molokai Tower.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 13, 2017)

hajjah said:


> I didn't want to start a new posting.  We leave on the 21st to Maui for the first time.  I've received my email from Maui Ocean Club regarding our possible placement; "*1 Bedroom Ocean Front * allocated in the *Molokai or Lanai Tower."*  This was an II exchange.  Should I request one tower over the other?  I've read through just about all of the reviews on TUG, but did not find this answer.  Also, since my sister walks with a cane, are there any tours that we could book that don't require a lot of walking?  She can walk short distances.  We will have a car for the entire week at the resort, then move to the Residence Inn during an extra two days.  I looked on Viator for some possible tours, but most involved water cruises or hiking, which we would not do either.  Can you suggest some places for driving?  I may as well get as much use out of the rental as possible.  Most of our travels would be during the day, but since the sun sets so early there, I'm sure we will need to be out at night for dinner.
> 
> Are there any tours we can take that are less than 10 hours?  I'm reading reviews on TripAdvisor and most trips are 10-12 hours.  That may be too much for 2 seniors.


I would ask for the highest floor available to you.  We stayed once in the Molokai tower in a lock-off unit that was part of a 2 BR oceanfront condo with DC points and enjoyed staying in this wing.  All the 1 BR condos are oceanfront condos in this wing.  The Lanai tower seems to have a 1 BR oceanfront condo away from the oceanfront plus you have a restaurant on the ground floor below you so you may hear people voices or music too but I have never heard it too loud when we have had dinner here.  Have a look at the suite view categories of the Molokai or Lanai wings.

We have taken twice a tour to Hana with this company and enjoyed it very much.  You see the lush rain forest on your way to Hana and they go back via the dry side of the island.  They have breakfast and lunch and stop for short and longer hikes or photo spots so it shouldn't be too tiring but the tour is at least 10 hours long so they do not recommend to go to a Luau or fly out that evening because there may be traffic delays.  We are Sr. Citizens too and they have Sr. discount tickets for you.

The Seven Sacred Pools are closed for swimming so you may skip the climb to that pool and take a rest at the visitor's center.  There are benches there.  They explain why it is closed on their website.  They still stop at the Charles Lindbergh's grave if you like history.

I hope that you'll have some rain the night before so you will see many little waterfalls right from the road.


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 13, 2017)

+1 on Valley Isle for the Hana tour. If he’s still driving, ask for Charlie to be your driver. We laughed so much on that trip with him.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks so much for the additional information.  I'm saving these notes.  Should we book online with the tour group suggested, or wait to book directly from the Marriott's concierge?


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 14, 2017)

I would definitely book online.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 14, 2017)

Quick question, I just found this show while researching. 

*Ulalena Show at Maui Theatre*
Maui, Hawaii

Would this show be good for us?


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 14, 2017)

We saw the show once and liked it very much.  This is a long time ago so the show must have changed since then.  I see on the website that they have a Luau now and that is new.  I vaguely remember that we had very good seating in the front and they offered us a drink plus invited us on the stage afterwards to see how things worked.  The stage lighting was beautiful during the show and so was the music and dance.  I hope that it is still that good.  There should be some reviews somewhere.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 14, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Thanks so much for the additional information.  I'm saving these notes.  Should we book online with the tour group suggested, or wait to book directly from the Marriott's concierge?


Some shows or tours book up long in advance and especially in Waikiki we found out earlier this year.

We never like to to book early when the weather is important like for boat or helicopter tours and were disappointed a few times already.  We tried the concierge and they may find another company to use but that didn't work in Honolulu.  Maui tours are very popular too.

The concierge is great to make reservations for dinner as they seem to get reservations at a good table but you still need to reserve early at popular restaurants too.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 14, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Oh, thanks.  I forgot to check.
> 
> Update:  I just checked Autoslash. Their rates are over $100 more and via Priceline.  I don't use Priceline so that I can get my Delta Skymiles.  Thanks anyway for the information.


If you book with a car rental company that gives you airline points you will still get them regardless of whether it's booked through AutoSlash, Costco or Priceline.  You just need to be sure you enter your club number when you make the reservation.


----------



## silentg (Oct 14, 2017)

hajjah said:


> I was somewhat alarmed when I saw this posting.  We're heading to the resort next month.  There's no way we can cancel our airline tickets at $1,000 each plus the cost of the II exchange.  I am pretty picky, but the reviews I read were not bad.  I just hope that we are not put in a bad unit.  We are traveling about 15 hours to this destination.


Contact the resort and request a renovated unit. Good Luck! Maui is a beautiful place.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 14, 2017)

All condos are refurbished in the original three wings of the MOC (MMO).  See NTP66's pictures in post #5 in this thread.

PS.  Here is a more direct link of the pictures of the refurbished condos.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Quick question, I just found this show while researching.
> 
> *Ulalena Show at Maui Theatre*
> Maui, Hawaii
> ...


A lot of people apparently like it.  We thought it was a waste of money when we went maybe 5 years ago.


----------



## glamdring269 (Oct 15, 2017)

If self driving, we've found the Road to Hana Gypsy Guide App to be pretty awesome.  Recommended it to some friends who went in July and they thought it was great as well.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 15, 2017)

herillc said:


> I just got an II exchange to Maui Ocean Club, 2 bedroom 3 bathroom unit. I know there's no full kitchen or washer and dryer, that's ok. I have never stayed at the resort, been to Maui 3 times and stayed at Westin which I liked (rented from owners & II exchange).
> 
> I just checked reviews for marriott maui ocean club and quite shocked by nasty reviews... most of recent reviews said the rooms are dated, stained, stink, etc...
> 
> Any thoughts or sharing your experiences would be appreciated. Thanks!



NASTY TROLLS 

I have read some  Trip Advisor & RCI reviews of resorts we have stayed at , that make you wonder what some folks expect .


----------



## hangloose (Oct 15, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> There is also a Maui Revealed app...if you tend to be more of a digital person.



Where is the Maui Revealed *app* ?  I looked in the Apple App Store but didn’t see it under that naming?


----------



## youppi (Oct 15, 2017)

hangloose said:


> Where is the Maui Revealed *app* ?  I looked in the Apple App Store but didn’t see it under that naming?


As per their web site is coming soon (not yet available)
http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/maui-revealed/guidebook-app/


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 15, 2017)

hangloose said:


> Where is the Maui Revealed *app* ?  I looked in the Apple App Store but didn’t see it under that naming?





youppi said:


> As per their web site is coming soon (not yet available)
> http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/maui-revealed/guidebook-app/


That's really weird, because I have the Maui Revealed 7th Edition app on my iPhone...and have had it on there for a while now (over a year).  It says its a 2016 copyright too.   Its the same app that shows as coming soon on the website.  And I too cannot any longer find it on the app store.  I just fired up the app and it works like a charm.  Very weird.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 15, 2017)

The apps are really great.....they work real time in the car and make finding stuff easy....with cell service or wi-fi.

You can download maps via google (offline maps) so that you can find stuff when no coverage.  Or, pic a another map app that has offline download availability to cover the gaps.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 19, 2017)

We're leaving for Maui Ocean Club in two days and I forgot to inquire about where to shop for groceries near the resort?  We aren't arriving until after 6 PM, so the first night we'll get a few things at the resort's Market Deli.  I've been reading about Walmart and Safeway.  We don't have Safeway in the South, so should I get a discount club card online now?  Every little bit helps, especially for this trip.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 19, 2017)

There's a Foodland and Safeway in Lahaina.  The Safeway is bigger and open 24 hours.  There's a Longs drugs and ABC store as well (liquor).
The Times is past the resort up past the Westin.  We like the times, but I'd stop at Lahaina on the way in.

Safeway (a mid-level grocery) will give you the card at checkout.

The best choice is to visit Costco by the airport IMHO.....

cheers.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks so much!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 19, 2017)

herillc said:


> I just checked reviews for marriott maui ocean club and quite shocked by nasty reviews... most of recent reviews said the rooms are dated, stained, stink, etc...
> ...
> I am very sad as a Marriott owner, I thought Marriott brand name guarantees a certain quality and service level.
> Any thoughts or sharing your experiences would be appreciated. Thanks!



When I looked at the trip advisor reviews, I see a good looking satisfaction histogram.  86% of the reviewers found the place either good or excellent.  Only 6 percent for the unit poor or Terrible.  When I looked at the TA reviews for Westin, the shape of the histogram looked almost identical.  No significant difference in the histogram.  You will always find a few people who are unhappy and write bad reviews.  I think that there was only one review that addressed the rooms as being dated, stained, etc.  Sometimes I read bad reviews and realize that the person is actually reviewing a different timeshare complex.  Sometimes the reviewers are angry and tend to embellish.  Sometimes maybe they just got a room that had problems that are atypical.  So my advice is to largely ignore those few bad reviews as being out-liers and look more on the shape of the histogram.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 19, 2017)

We just checked in the MOC in an Ocean Front 1BR unit in the Lanai tower. We had stayed in an OV 1BR last year, so before the remodel. We are very impressed with the unit and happy they remodeled. We like the color scheme and the addition of a 3/4 sized refrigerator is a very welcome change. They also have dish washer in the kitchenette. There is a 55” LG LCD TV in the living room and a 43” unit in the bedroom. Both rooms feel spacious. Both bathrooms have also been remodeled.

The only thing that we can think of them improving is to put a higher table on the lanai, so it would be comfortable eating out there. They currently have 2 chairs and a small short side table.

We would definitely stay in this type room again. We will be here for three nights and then move to an OF 1BR in one of the new towers.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## hajjah (Oct 20, 2017)

Mike, thanks for the information.  We're there for 7 nights as of tomorrow, then moving to the Residence Inn and Courtyard before returning home.  I'm on the 9 nights in 90 days platinum challenge, so that is the reason for two different hotels.  We're not Costco members anymore.  Bulk shopping is not for us.  We will probably shop at Safeway and maybe Walmart just to check it out.  
I did contact the resort last week about getting an updated unit.  They advised me that all of the units have been updated, so I am very happy.  Oh, I also requested a unit closer to parking since we are seniors and my sister uses a cane for walking.  I am still working on a few tours.  There are many places to visit, but we may not be able to do the Hana tour because of the terrain.  My sister has back problems.  I will try to see as many places as possible while driving during this vacation.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 20, 2017)

Congrats to you!


----------



## hajjah (Oct 22, 2017)

We arrived last night around 8 PM and have been assigned to a 9th floor ocean front unit.  The unit is really nice.  We are quite a distance from the lobby, but the bellman told us last night that we can request a wheelchair for my sister to be taken to the lobby area daily.  The views from our unit are amazing. I plan to book our road to Hana tour today, but cannot decide on the resort's tour or Valley Isle.  The price is about the same.  Is one any better than the other?


----------



## taterhed (Oct 22, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We arrived last night around 8 PM and have been assigned to a 9th floor ocean front unit.  The unit is really nice.  We are quite a distance from the lobby, but the bellman told us last night that we can request a wheelchair for my sister to be taken to the lobby area daily.  The views from our unit are amazing. I plan to book our road to Hana tour today, but cannot decide on the resort's tour or Valley Isle.  The price is about the same.  Is one any better than the other?


Definitely get the banana bread on the road to Hana tour. It really is a treat.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 22, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We arrived last night around 8 PM and have been assigned to a 9th floor ocean front unit.  The unit is really nice.  We are quite a distance from the lobby, but the bellman told us last night that we can request a wheelchair for my sister to be taken to the lobby area daily.  The views from our unit are amazing. I plan to book our road to Hana tour today, but cannot decide on the resort's tour or Valley Isle.  The price is about the same.  Is one any better than the other?


You have an amazing view!  I am happy for you.  Yes, the bellman will come with a wheelchair if you need it and help with your groceries too.

Who does the resort use?  Find out if they will stop by the Charles Lindbergh's grave long enough to see it and walk around and see the church inside, if you like.  Also, ask if they stop at the "Halfway to Hana" stand too where you can buy banana bread from their own banana trees amongst other goodies.

Our TUG friends who we meet in Maui every year didn't stop there.  They went on a bigger tourbus.  I don't know which one but I could find out.

We have gone to some of the tour information presentations on the other islands and then booked the tours that they recommended but we don't need to do this in Maui because we have been there so many times so book online.  We liked the Valley Isle tour and would go with them again but yours may be just as good.

Have a great time!


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 22, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We arrived last night around 8 PM and have been assigned to a 9th floor ocean front unit.  The unit is really nice.  We are quite a distance from the lobby, but the bellman told us last night that we can request a wheelchair for my sister to be taken to the lobby area daily.  The views from our unit are amazing. I plan to book our road to Hana tour today, but cannot decide on the resort's tour or Valley Isle.  The price is about the same.  Is one any better than the other?



Congratulations on a great room assignment. We spent three nights in an OF 1BR on the fourth floor in the Lanai tower and enjoyed that view, so your must be amazing. We are now in the Lahaina tower in an OF 1BR on the sixth floor. The view is breath taking!

Enjoy your time here and your trip to Hana. We plan to drive there some time this week. Also, PM me if you would like to meet while we are both here. We leave next Saturday.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2017)

I did the Valley Isle tour and thought it was very good. They stopped for banana bread and a nice long stop at the sacred pools plus a stop at Lindbergh's grave. Really nice tour.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, the Valley Isle tour does stop at both places but not all tours do.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow.  I had no idea the tours went all the way to Lindberg's grave.  That's special.
Do they eat lunch in Hana?

IF so, the Thai food place there is really really good.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 24, 2017)

We scheduled the Valley Isle tour through the resort.  I was able to charge the tour to our room rather than booking online for the $10 discount.  This way I will earn reward points.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 24, 2017)

We had a bad storm last night and no power until a half hour ago.  I could only think about the people who have been without power since the recent hurricanes.  Since we are on the top floor, we are blessed to have the power back or we would have been confined to our unit until the elevators were working again.  The sun is trying to break through.  Other than a problem with the AC units, we have no complaints.  The AC is a new unit and will not shut off using the thermostat.  I have developed a cold from sleeping in a room at about 65 degrees, which is too cold for me.  I take medications which causes my fingertips to get numb if I’m too cold.  The maintenance techs spent 2 hours in our unit last night trying to correct the problem.  They are scheduled to return today with more crew to figure out the problem.  I really don’t want to move to another unit.  Our view is amazing.


----------



## csodjd (Oct 24, 2017)

Heard on the news today that the entire island of Maui was without power due to the severe storm that passed through.


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 25, 2017)

My wife and I used Valley Isle, as well. If you luck out and get Charlie as your driver, be prepared to laugh pretty much the entire trip. That was an incredibly fun tour for us.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, if you're going to sit in the dark for a few hours....I can't think of a better place than staring out at the ocean on K-beach.

Hope it's all you expected and more!


----------



## NboroGirl (Oct 25, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We're leaving for Maui Ocean Club in two days and I forgot to inquire about where to shop for groceries near the resort?  We aren't arriving until after 6 PM, so the first night we'll get a few things at the resort's Market Deli.  I've been reading about Walmart and Safeway.  We don't have Safeway in the South, so should I get a discount club card online now?  Every little bit helps, especially for this trip.



We went to Safeway for groceries in Lahaina.  I was surprised at how reasonable the prices were, especially if you have the discount card, which you can obtain while you're at the store (which is what we did).

I also vouch for the Maui Revealed Hana tour app.  It tracks the location of your vehicle via satellite (since there's not very good cell service in that area) and gives you information in real time in relation to where you are.  I think it cost $6 but was worth WAY more than that to us.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 25, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We scheduled the Valley Isle tour through the resort.  I was able to charge the tour to our room rather than booking online for the $10 discount.  *This way I will earn reward points*.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you will not get the 10 points per dollar for tours charged to your villa.  This is because the tour is from a third party vendor.  MOC did give you this type of credit years ago, but it changed several years ago and is now consistent with overall Marriott Rewards guidelines.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2017)

csodjd said:


> Heard on the news today that the entire island of Maui was without power due to the severe storm that passed through.


Very true.  We were out of power for about 8 hours at Kahana Beach.  The entire island was out.  Wailea was one of the first areas to get power back, about two hours before we got ours back.


----------

